# مسودة (مشكلة فكرة مشروع التخرج)



## Bayan MOhammad (17 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
كبداية لي في سنة التخرج, أجد بأن الكثير من الطلاب ومن بينهم أنا نعاني من ايجاد فكرة تخرج جيدة تلائم التخصص والبيئة المحيطة بنا.فبقدر اهتمامنا بنجاح الفكرة , بقدر اهتمامنا بمدى خدمة فكرة المشروع للبشرية؟؟؟!!!
فَلِمَ لا يتم تخصيص زاوية في الملتقى وخصوصا في فرع "هندسة الميكاترونيكس" حول مشاريع التخرج ؟؟؟ لكي تعم الاستفادة 


ودمتم رائعين


----------



## rasha83 (21 مايو 2013)

فكرة رائعة خصوصا ان هناك الكثير من المشاكل التي تحتاج الي حلول مبتكرة تتمشي مع البيئة المحيطة


----------

